# The Reliability of Electric Cars



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

It's taken just over a hundred years but gasoline-powered cars are finally getting reliable – even the cheap ones. So what about the newcomer; the electric car. How reliable is it likely to be, without having a hundred years of technology behind it? More...


----------

